# gadwall



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

went out hunting yesterday east of devils lake with Jones and saw a ton of gadwall and wigeon. in fact so many of them that we got sick of trying to decoy anything but mallards. we limited out, but only ended with 3 greenheads. things look good for this weekend!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

We also ran into the same thing. On opener we only shot mallards, but this weekend the only time mallads landed in our spread was way before sun rise. After that the widgeons and the greyducks took over. That is alright though. I figured I would take advantage of them, since all we will be shooting is mallards later in the season. We ended up with one greenhead and the rest were widgeon and gaddys.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hunted Sunday morning and had the same thing happen. Mallards would come into the shore blind early then nothing. We reset out in middle of slough and mallards decoyed much better, although they were still a little skitish.


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

Same thing here man, early-early mallards and then nothing but gadwalls and teal after that. It beats not seeing or shooting anything at all for me though. I'll take what I can get. Mallies will be around soon I'm sure.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I didn't get a chance to scout the night before so we decided to hit a PLOTS slough that had a bunch of ducks on it a few days back. We saw lots of ducks but most were gaddies. There are a lot of mallards around right now but you either have to be in a mallard slough, or field hunting if you really want to hit them.

It was a fun hunt all the same...got a nice redhead in there too. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's a pic of Fretch and a mixed bag...


----------

